# IT stuff



## Paul (Sep 6, 2011)

I bought My son an iPAD,  My daughter an iPOD, Myself an iPHONE & My wife an iRON.
She wasn't impressed even after I explained it can be integrated with the iWASH, iCOOK & iCLEAN network.
This triggered the iNAG service, which totally wiped out the i have sex function can anyone help?


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul said:


> I bought My son an iPAD,  My daughter an iPOD, Myself an iPHONE & My wife an iRON.
> She wasn't impressed even after I explained it can be integrated with the iWASH, iCOOK & iCLEAN network.
> This triggered the iNAG service, which totally wiped out the i have sex function can anyone help?



Ohh Paul i've never took an instant dislike to someone on here but it could be arranged


----------



## Paul (Sep 6, 2011)

it is amazing how brave one can be on a forum that one's wife is not going to read LOL


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul said:


> it is amazing how brave one can be on a forum that one's wife is not going to read LOL



Yes your being very brave on a forum full of very angry women LOLOL.


----------



## Paul (Sep 6, 2011)

and all with a good sense of humour no doubt just like my good wife


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul said:


> and all with a good sense of humour no doubt just like my good wife



Depends what day you catch them on


----------



## Paul (Sep 6, 2011)

well that serves him right for leavin the laptop lying about while he visits the bathroom steff cos he is in for it when he comes back, and this from the man who once bought me a malt loaf, car wash stuff and ironing board cover for xmas........He will pay dearly!!!!!!
there will be no holidays abroad next year !!!!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul said:


> well that serves him right for leavin the laptop lying about while he visits the bathroom steff cos he is in for it when he comes back, and this from the man who once bought me a malt loaf, car wash stuff and ironing board cover for xmas........He will pay dearly!!!!!!
> there will be no holidays abroad next year !!!!



rofl you go girl ! 

hope he washes his hands


----------



## vince13 (Sep 6, 2011)

We used to live on the Lincolnshire/Norfolk border and I did hear male chauvanist comments like that on that side of the County too - they tended not to reach old age though  !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 6, 2011)

Like the joke !


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 6, 2011)

Paul said:


> well that serves him right for leavin the laptop lying about while he visits the bathroom steff cos he is in for it when he comes back, and this from the man who once bought me a malt loaf, car wash stuff and ironing board cover for xmas........He will pay dearly!!!!!!
> there will be no holidays abroad next year !!!!



sounds a lovely set of presents!  Last year, my dad bought my mum a hair dryer!!


----------



## Paul (Sep 7, 2011)

I am still alive !


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2011)

Paul said:


> I am still alive !



I notice you decided to swerve vince13's comment


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> sounds a lovely set of presents!  Last year, my dad bought my mum a hair dryer!!



I once bought my dad a peashooter and a pound of dried peas, and my mum a dishmop and some Fairy liquid (I was about 14 at the time)


----------

